# Amazon iPad Prices



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

Hello all. I enjoy reading your posts & have almost 
decided to get an iPad.Have dealt with Amazon but
find iPad prices are an avg of $100 more than Apple or
Best Buy.
Looks like I won't be buying from Amazon. Any
idea why their price is so much higher? Just wondering.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Because Amazon doesn't sell iPads (or iPhones, for that matter).  The listings you see are from other vendors that partner with Amazon to provide their online storefront.  Note that they're not eligible for Prime or super saver shipping, because Amazon is neither the seller nor the shipper.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Homeoh,

welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your first post!

If you're looking to order online, the Apple online store is very good; Apple customer service is excellent based on my experience, and you'll get excellent shipping and tracking information.

Good luck and keep us posted, we love being on iPad watch!

Betsy


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered mine from Apple last week. I can not imagine buying it from anyone else unless it was an incredible deal!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

I bought my Mac Book Pro from Amazon. It was slightly cheaper than Apple, and no sales tax. No doubt Amazon will eventually start stocking the iPad, so if you are patient, you can probably get it for less than you can directly from Apple.


----------



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

Thanks for the info.I want to be sure the iPad is what I want, 
so am not in a hurry.A friend & my daughter both have the one
that doesn't require a service acct.Both are very happy with the iPad.
I've bought a couple computers when one would do...live & learn.


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Got mine at apple.com love it!!!


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

I think they do that to make a lot of money off them because it is their competition. I still think it is funny they sell them


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

cheerio said:


> I think they do that to make a lot of money off them because it is their competition. I still think it is funny they sell them


You'd be wrong. As I said above, Amazon DOES NOT sell the iPad. Other vendors sell the iPad on Amazon, but that is a VERY different thing from Amazon selling the item themselves.

Think of these items like eBay listings. eBay isn't selling you a widget, they're offering up space (and charging a fee) so someone else can sell you one.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

geko29 said:


> You'd be wrong. As I said above, Amazon DOES NOT sell the iPad. Other vendors sell the iPad on Amazon, but that is a VERY different thing from Amazon selling the item themselves.


Not now, but as pidgeon said further above, AMAZON probably will sell them in the future.


----------



## geko29 (Dec 23, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> Not now, but as pidgeon said further above, AMAZON probably will sell them in the future.


That is likely true, but when and if they do, they'll sell them at or below MSRP, so the comment about Amazon selling them high to gouge customers because Apple is a competitor would still be incorrect. I stand by my answer.

And if you really want to get pedantic, it wasn't "further above". My original comment that I referenced was the very first response in the thread.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I just ordered a 2nd iPad (64gb 3G) over the weekend for my husband. He hogs mine all the time! Grrrrr. He'll get his for Father's Day (surprise). Then he'll get mad then he'll play all the time!

Get it from Apple. Safest thing to do. If you want it insured, go to Square Trade.


----------

